# Did you know ?



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Now this is something every person needs to know. lol.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice post.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I like it!
Now I need to come up with a way to remember it. I'll never keep it straight.

Maybe this...
Human ladies have a pair.
Pepper ladies have two pair.
:mrgreen: 

Now I'll never forget!


----------

